# Axminster eccentric chuck



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

Have any of you guys used the Axminster eccentric chuck? I just bought one, I haven't used it yet, but looking for any and all tips....
Thanks, y'all

Larry


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2016)

Never used one. My only advice is this: do not operate it without a full face shield on, and stand well off to one side of the spinning piece.

Looking forward to seeing what you're able to do with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Never used one. My only advice is this: do not operate it without a full face shield on, and stand well off to one side of the spinning piece.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you're able to do with it



I hear you regarding the face shield, I always use one, and there are scratches to prove it! I think this'll be pretty interesting..
larry


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2016)

I just watched a video on Youtube --looks like it will let you do lots of fun things.

Do you have the spiral attachment in addition to the eccentric chuck?


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I just watched a video on Youtube --looks like it will let you do lots of fun things.
> 
> Do you have the spiral attachment in addition to the eccentric chuck?



No, I didn't see it.....is it an Axminster product?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2016)

larry C said:


> No, I didn't see it.....is it an Axminster product?



Yes, here's the Axminster website page ...


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Yes, here's the Axminster website page ...




Thank you sir, I'll check it out..


----------



## kweinert (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the Joyner from Ruth Niles and it's a lot of fun.

After I get the bottle stopper order finished up I'm going to see how to translate their demo into terms the Joyner one. I'm not sure if it can be done or not and it's been packed for a while, but the Axminster demo looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I just watched a video on Youtube --looks like it will let you do lots of fun things.
> 
> Do you have the spiral attachment in addition to the eccentric chuck?





duncsuss said:


> Yes, here's the Axminster website page ...



Duncan, I just checked out the website. I think it's one and the same. I bought it from Craft Supply, (The Woodturner's Catalog), I've watched the video several times, there are a lot of combinations to setting it up.....Hopefully, later this week, I'll have the time to give it a try...

Larry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I have the Joyner from Ruth Niles and it's a lot of fun.
> 
> After I get the bottle stopper order finished up I'm going to see how to translate their demo into terms the Joyner one. I'm not sure if it can be done or not and it's been packed for a while, but the Axminster demo looks interesting



I just watched the video on the Niles jig......look's like a similar idea, I think there may be a few more variations with the Axminster......They guy who made the video about drove me crazy...but that's not hard to do.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2016)

Look forward to seeing something from it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Look forward to seeing something from it!



Thanks, I'm anxious also......I'm wondering how long the "learning curve" will be...

Larry


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2016)

Keep us posted.
I also have a Sorby wobble chuck that I found on clearance without the cd (Sorby sent it to me_ gratis_ --like their customer service)---just haven't used it yet but the urge is growing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 23, 2016)

I used to have an 8" 4-jaw chuck I would use for spindle work. It was easy to offset and create a taper on one side of the piece. I never really felt that it was anything unsafe as long as the wood was good quality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 24, 2016)

David Hill said:


> Keep us posted.
> I also have a Sorby wobble chuck that I found on clearance without the cd (Sorby sent it to me_ gratis_ --like their customer service)---just haven't used it yet but the urge is growing.



I did a couple of scrolls a few days ago on the bottom of a small bowl that I had turned. Interesting how it works! I'm anxious to explore more of the capabilities!

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

